# Fonseca Bin #27 Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Winery: Fonseca
Wine: Bin #27 
Year: Non-vintage
Country: Portugal
Area: Pinhao Valley
Principle Grapes: Unkown
Price: $15

Port wine was my first ever cigar pairing, I remember the bartender telling me to dip the cap of my cigar in the port to enhance the flavor. While I don't do that anymore I still greatly enjoy a glass of port with a cigar. This is great entry level port to try if you've never done so. Because it's a blend of many different reserve ports, it's very smooth and needs no aging. You can open the bottle and as long as you keep it in a cool dark place it will hold for a couple years.

Color: Ruby red

Nose: Blackberry, plum, cedar and baking spices

Taste: Sweet blackberries, plums, jam

Body: Full bodied velvet mouth feel

Finish: Chocolate covered cherries, blackberry and cedar

Pairings: Chocolate desserts, pour over vanilla ice cream, dates stuffed with sweetened mascarpone topped with cocoa powder, strong soft cheeses (blue,Huntsman), cigars


----------

